# "Router lift" for hend held router



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

Small and simple fixture that I made to adjust the bit height (depth) of the hand held router without the need of 5 hands.

Hope it help someone.
Regards
niki


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is an interesting design.


----------

